# LF: reef capable light for a 40 breeder



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

I am setting up a 40 gallon reef and I have everything except the light. I am interested in anything except halides.

Thanks josh


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Plants'n'fish said:


> I am setting up a 40 gallon reef and I have everything except the light. I am interested in anything except halides.
> 
> Thanks josh


New lowered price!!!
I have a Zetlight 2500 72 watt Led that is fully programmable. I used it on my 40 breeder reef tank very successfully I'll let you have it for $175.
pm , text/ call me @ 604 7720423 if interested Cheers Laurie


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an aqua medic 4x39 watt hot5 with moonlights lightly used (less than 6 months) if you do not want to go the led route.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

If you don't need much control, I have a 120W LED (bridgelux) fixture for $175. It comes with manual dimming


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Depends on your budget but if you can, you should atleast check out j&l they have these kessil led lights very nice and high quality. I'd go new with lights also just my .02


----------



## jnorris2 (Nov 28, 2010)

Got a DIY LED setup that I'm selling. It's 48 x 3w CREE bulbs. With drivers, power supply, heat sink and pre-mounted fans. Could sell it cheap, text me if you're interested 604-848-5251.

Thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> New lowered price!!!
> I have a Zetlight 2500 72 watt Led that is fully programmable. I used it on my 40 breeder reef tank very successfully I'll let you have it for $175.
> pm , text/ call me @ 604 7720423 if interested Cheers Laurie


This is a picture of the zetlight running @ 12inches above the water line on the 60 g cube tank I just took down. 


Make an offer.
call/text @ 604 772 0423


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

1w led x 54 beamswork reef light 36" 160 plus tax. New in box with extendable mounting bracket.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd do 4 bulb t5, if you're on a tight budget look on eBay, they have cheap fixtures....


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. I never thought that starting my first reef tank would be so difficult and complicated.

Thanks josh


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Just don't rush into anything josh. Lighting and skimming are the two most important (and expensive) elements of a reef tank. Don't skimp on a 2-600 dollar light when the livestock one could hold in the tank will likely more than double that cost.


----------

